

Slipping out of the Honeymoon Phase. Waking up Scared. Oh Shit, This is Real - grepper34
http://about.retickr.com/blog/2011/10/spending-a-lot-of-money-user-retention-slipping-out-of-the-honeymoon-phase-waking-up-scared-oh-shit-this-is-real…/#

======
jrockway
Duplicate of an article on the front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3115872>

------
kainosnoema
This is a duplicate of this post from a few hours ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3115872>

